# Found Bird AARC 2008 874



## wendybrasfield (Oct 8, 2009)

*Found Bird AARC 2006 874*

Found in Richmond, CA (top of McBryde) out by my chicken coop a pigeon with a blue tag that reads AARC 2006 874. Please, can someone help me find the owner thru the tag #? It is fine but seems to have some type of wing injury. 
Contact wendy @ [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a Roller pigeon registered with the African American Roller Club in Northern California. I have PM'ed you a name and phone # to contact. My contact info is a bit old, so if it doesn't work, please let us know. Kindly keep us posted and many thanks to you for assisting this pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Shawna Barr (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi there, I have also found a pigeon with AARC 2005 192 on its band. I can't find any info on the African American Roller club. We are in Northern California. If anyone has a contact number, that would be great. 

The bird is confined in a large dog crate with food water and we would love to return it to its home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Shawna Barr said:


> Hi there, I have also found a pigeon with AARC 2005 192 on its band. I can't find any info on the African American Roller club. We are in Northern California. If anyone has a contact number, that would be great.
> 
> The bird is confined in a large dog crate with food water and we would love to return it to its home.


Hi Shawna and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you so much for assisting this Roller Pigeon. I am posting the band info to the Roller-Talk forum to see if I can get you some contact information for the club or the owner. Meanwhile, please do keep caring for this bird. In case I get lucky and someone replies on Roller-Talk, I would appreciate you sending me a PM with your phone # and the city you are located in.

Terry


----------

